# In Detail: The New Audi S3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The S3 redefines the standards of its class – at the level of a sports car. It races from 0 to 100 km/h in a mere 5.7 seconds, and its forward urge remains unbridled until it reaches 250 km/h. Aggressively hard-hitting, free-revving and with a sonorous acoustic profile, the powerful two-litre, turbocharged four-cylinder unit with FSI petrol direct injection proves to be a smooth, high-performance engine. 
* Full Story *


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

need wheels and brakes off it thanx


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

i briefly browsed the story and i couldn't find any note about the S3 having a DSG gearbox, not even as optional extra, although many car magazines declare the S3 to use it







. so is it possible combination or not?!?


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_need wheels and brakes off it thanx

X20,000


----------



## kyeo138 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_need wheels and brakes off it thanx

x3.14159 - and the steering wheel


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

That is smooth looking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

Everything you ever wanted to know about the S3 and then some.
+1 Wheels and brakes.
Do the US A3's have EDL?

_Quote »_*The brake management: ESP and EDL*
A brake assist system that automatically builds up full pressure in the system in emergency situations is part of the standard specification, as is the ESP electronic stabilisation program. It integrates such features as the *electronic differential lock EDL, which applies the brakes to enhance traction when accelerating whenever the grip beneath the wheels is inconsistent.* ESP intervenes subtly and precisely. If the driver presses the brakes hard, he experiences the pedal as direct, taut and progressive, with short free travel.


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

so no dsg? and I assume we are not seeing this in the states??


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaskagreenjetta* »_and I assume we are not seeing this in the states??

I am way too lazy to read through all that... If we're not getting it I dont care...


----------



## PrimoA3 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

I wonder if that front bumper will work... I was already considering doing the S-Line front bumper conversion. I'd have to remove the S3 badge though








Thoughts?


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

How are they able to fit 17" brake rotors and 18" wheels? They look more like 13 or 14" to me. Maybe a typo?


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Sandalman)*

probably 13" r32 brakes


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Sandalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_How are they able to fit 17" brake rotors and 18" wheels? They look more like 13 or 14" to me. Maybe a typo?

It usually is a reference to the smallest sized wheels that fit over the braking system...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaskagreenjetta* »_so no dsg? and I assume we are not seeing this in the states??

Manual only. And no, it won't be coming to the U.S. and Canada.


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (mike3141)*

what a niche that would fit, a compact 4wd two door, oh well, that's what I have been waiting around for, maybe we'll see an s1


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_It usually is a reference to the smallest sized wheels that fit over the braking system... 


_Quote, originally posted by *the story* »_18-inch alloy wheels and 225/40 tyres ensure firm adhesion to the road surface. *A 17-inch brake system with sports brake pads* guarantees optimum deceleration; the black painted callipers bear the S3 logo at the front.

Not sure how that can be construed as a reference to anything other than 17-inch rotors.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Sandalman)*

Not 17" rotors. Audi commonly refers to their braking systems by the minimum wheel diameter that will clear the calipers. The front rotors themselves are about 13.8" in diameter.


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (D Clymer)*

only thing that matters in all that stuff to read is....
IS THE US GETTING THE S3????
(6speed of course)








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (bostoneric)*

Im planning on getting an S-line A4 this weekend... But If we're getting an S3 Ill wait...


----------



## movement (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (bostoneric)*

I would like to know that myself are we(USA) getting this car?


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

I will take one in silver. How much will they be in the US?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*no s3 in us!*

why does europe have to tempt us like this...








no, S3 is not coming to US. (how many times does this have to come up)


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Yea I'm way more excited about it from a parts perspective. It going to be way way overpriced for what it is if it ever comes to the US. I just dont see enough added features to warrent the cost, aside for the very desirable quattro+2.0T+MT combo.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

i love this car.
i <3 the wheelz yo!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Yea I'm way more excited about it from a parts perspective. It going to be way way overpriced for what it is if it ever comes to the US. I just dont see enough added features to warrent the cost, aside for the very desirable quattro+2.0T+MT combo.

The sum of the parts is going to be pretty pricey though. I bet the brakes + rims + seats + steering wheel push 5-6K alone as add-ons. I'd be plenty happy with just the seats. Or just the brakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (bluely)*

Will it come to the USA?
Well, I've gotten differing answers, so I'd have to conclude that it has not yet been fully determined. However, it has been considered.
Here's what I know for sure....
1) We're only going to get the 5-door, so no 3-door S3 will come.
2) As of yet, Audi has not developed a 3-door S3. Obviously, converting an A3 Sportback (5-door) to this spec wouldn't be rocket science. Most parts could carry over. Seats would have to go to four-legged versions and Recaros wouldn't happen. The steering wheel could happen though, no promises on that.
3) A3 production lifecycle is expected to go until 2010. That's a long time in production years, and the S3 might be just the thing to do to change the range up a bit. 
4) I've heard the engine won't do those power levels on US pump gas. I've also heard from others at Audi that a big drop in power is bunk and that it could be done. We shall see.
So, don't expect it before 2008 model year at the earliest, and probably closer to 2009 if it does end up coming.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Everything we wanna know, and will never get








Sometimes id rather not even know about cars
that we'll never get to have. Or we'll just get the
cheaper not as exciting version.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_The sum of the parts is going to be pretty pricey though. I bet the brakes + rims + seats + steering wheel push 5-6K alone as add-ons. I'd be plenty happy with just the seats. Or just the brakes.

wheels and brakes first!!!!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin0.* »_Everything we wanna know, and will never get








Sometimes id rather not even know about cars
that we'll never get to have. Or we'll just get the
cheaper not as exciting version.









funny how euro wanna be US spec, and us people wanna be euro spec..


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

AoA, are you listening, bring this car to the States!!!


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_AoA, are you listening, bring this car to the States!!!

If people want this or a similar vehicle to make it to our shores, we need to let Audi know. I have already emailed several people at AoA. I highly encourage others who honestly would buy this or a Sportback version S3 to contact their local ABS as well as AoA directly and let them know your interest. The MKIV R32 might not have made it over if it weren't for some journalists telling VW to bring it to the United States. Let AoA know how you feel!


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
Do the US A3's have EDL?


All Audi/VW models have it, even the Rabbit. 
You know that crunching sound that comes from the passenger wheel swhen you peel out? That's EDL at work.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_4) I've heard the engine won't do those power levels on US pump gas. I've also heard from others at Audi that a big drop in power is bunk and that it could be done.

Why the hell couldnt it, most chipped 2.0T are doing close if not above that, and the S3 basically adds a KO4.


----------



## gravitymachine (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

the proportions and shape of that car are perfect. The understatement of hte exterior is just brilliant. Sporty, elegant, but still sophisticated. Man I love that car. And hte interior is jsut perfect. Auid really does have the best interiors on the planet.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (gravitymachine)*

even if we dont' get "this" car it shows hope for powertrain options for scirroco and/or TT.


----------



## hockeybm (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

What's the point in having an article on a car the US will never see?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (hockeybm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeybm* »_What's the point in having an article on a car the US will never see?

You mean the internet is limited to the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (hockeybm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeybm* »_What's the point in having an article on a car the US will never see?

Well first, interest drawn by Americans can have an effect on cars coming to the USA.
Second, I can't remember the last time our readers weren't interested in what was going on in Europe. At the very least, these European-only models are a great source for parts for the super avid owners who wish to personalize their vehicles.


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

Beautiful car except for the decade old rear end and the missing 2 doors. Personally I thing the 4dr A3 looks much much better.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

I also have to believe that we will eventually get an S3, however when and in what forum is very debateable.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (dub_IN)*

Im looking at this from the Bright side...this is just a way to get the US market to buy after market parts directly from Audi. I mean our A3 are not that dis-similar, The only thing that I wish we had was THAT DAMN QUATTRO. AWD is beautiful
Put me down for a Shift/Knob and Boot, As well as that GIGANTIC IC Core
Take it with Ease, Sirs


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (alaskagreenjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaskagreenjetta* »_so no dsg? and I assume we are not seeing this in the states??

One question answers the other. Selling a car without an automatic to the American public would be futile from a sales perspective.
IMHO, of course.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Patronus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patronus* »_
One question answers the other. Selling a car without an automatic to the American public would be futile from a sales perspective.
IMHO, of course.

Not a purpose built high performance cars. e.g., S2000, Sti, Evolution are all sold as sticks only. For years, Miatas and Minis too.
Close to home, when I bought my 2004 GTI VR6, the only transmission available was a stick.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Aluminum a-arms and uprights? Sounds good to me! 
Looking forward to retrofitting that steering wheel too!
The brakes seem to be the same 345/310mm items found as standard on the Euro 3.2L A3... Wonder why they didn't go with the Brembo 4-pot caliper available on the Seat Leon Cupra?
Thanks for the article: very precise and well written. Definitely better than many printed offerings!


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

i just want that damned front end!


----------



## magicka (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (dub_IN)*

I'll take one with five doors in Dolphin Grey, please.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
Not a purpose built high performance cars. e.g., S2000, Sti, Evolution are all sold as sticks only. For years, Miatas and Minis too.
Close to home, when I bought my 2004 GTI VR6, the only transmission available was a stick. 

Well iirc, Miata and Mini Cooper S both eventually added an AT version, as-well as the next Evo is rumored to only come with a DSG like tranny, still the S2000 and STi are great examples. as well as the RS4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On the other side of the argument the RS is a $60k+ car so its worth it, and Audi wont get the S3 certified if its the only car running that combo. However you would think they would probably put the same combo in the new TT eventually, to offer a 2.0T MTQ option, so it very feasible IMHO.



_Modified by judgegavel at 6:28 AM 8/29/2006_


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

Man...just bring it.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (bryanb5.5)*

Right from Audi's website:

_Quote »__Will the S3 be available in North America?
The S3 model is currently being evaluated for the North American market. To stay current on the latest production vehicles from Audi, sign up for email newsletters through My Audi._ 


Here is the link to their FAQ's so we're not the only ones dreaming about the S3 in the states side: http://www.audiusa.com/contact...#5038

And for me I would take either a 3 or 5 door but only in a 6 speed manual. I think DSG should be an option for those who want it.


----------



## 1GTI337HRC51VA (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (VDoubleUVR6)*

I LOVE THIS CAR. Bring it to the US and I'll buy one. Make mine a three door in white. Cheers!
St


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (VDoubleUVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDoubleUVR6* »_Right from Audi's website:
Here is the link to their FAQ's so we're not the only ones dreaming about the S3 in the states side: http://www.audiusa.com/contact...#5038
.

"Currently being evaluated." That's hopeful.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (1GTI337HRC51VA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1GTI337HRC51VA* »_I LOVE THIS CAR. Bring it to the US and I'll buy one. Make mine a three door in white. Cheers!
St

AoA might be watching the forums and see your post. But if you want to make sure that Audi gets your message...
http://www.audiusa.com/feedbac....html
And I agree with you on the Ibis White. I thought for a second that the Solar Orange might be a nice rare bird but the Ibis White just pops!


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (.:R2theT)*

I'd definitely get one if they decide to bring it !!!!!


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*








, should it ever make it to the States.


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: (Patronus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patronus* »_Selling a car without an automatic to the American public would be futile from a sales perspective.
IMHO, of course.

The R32 was manual only and sold pretty well.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (gravitymachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gravitymachine* »_the proportions and shape of that car are perfect. The understatement of hte exterior is just brilliant. Sporty, elegant, but still sophisticated. Man I love that car. And hte interior is jsut perfect. Auid really does have the best interiors on the planet.









PURE SEX


----------



## PrimoA3 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (dub_IN)*

Dear AoA,
S3 5 door with DSG and Quattro.
Ibis White
Black Recaro Interior
Don't water it down anymore than our Gov't makes you...
Love Always,
Loyal Owner


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (PrimoA3)*

does VW/Audi actually monitor these boards?


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (dub_IN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_IN* »_does VW/Audi actually monitor these boards?

I would think they are aware of these boards. But remember, we are rabid vocal enthusiasts and represent a tiny fraction of the cars they sell. 
So they may know exactly what we want, but that doesn't necessarily mean that giving us what we want will be profitable. And there's the rub...


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*









Interestingly, the new TT S-line has the same 18 inch RS4 styled rims. Plus a very similar steering wheel. Since that car WILL be in the U.S. for sure, hopefully it will be easier to pick up some of these parts after-market from Audi of America. RS4 rims with the correct offset would be nice!


----------



## buickgn (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (bluely)*

Luckily the S3 is aimed at the hardcore enthusiasts, which is what this board is full of. I'm sure they have some marketing people checking out these boards. I doubt the S cars in general are very profitable for Audi, but it pays off in terms of good press for the brand. Note the RS4 smoking a lot of other cars in recent enthusiast magazines. This gets people into showrooms and buying other cars.


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Ill take mine in Solar Orange.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Will it come to the USA?
Well, I've gotten differing answers, so I'd have to conclude that it has not yet been fully determined. However, it has been considered.
Here's what I know for sure....
1) *We're only going to get the 5-door, so no 3-door S3 will come.*
2) As of yet, Audi has not developed a 5-door S3. Obviously, converting an A3 Sportback (5-door) to this spec wouldn't be rocket science. Most parts could carry over. Seats would have to go to four-legged versions and Recaros wouldn't happen. The steering wheel could happen though, no promises on that.
3) A3 production lifecycle is expected to go until 2010. That's a long time in production years, and the S3 might be just the thing to do to change the range up a bit. 
4) I've heard the engine won't do those power levels on US pump gas. I've also heard from others at Audi that a big drop in power is bunk and that it could be done. We shall see.
So, don't expect it before 2008 model year at the earliest, and probably closer to 2009 if it does end up coming.

I can wait if I know Audi can assure us that the S3 will actually arrive in the USA. 
I'd actually rather have the 5-door S3 or even an RS3. 
Who at Audi of America needs to know that there is a small but relevant market for this car? Whom so ever it is, tell them I want one, I can afford one and I will buy one if it arrives in the 2008/9 time frame.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll bet AoA are looking at what the .:R32 did for VW, thinking the same could be done for Audi: a "flagship" model for a new generation of buyers, those who couldn't buy or didn't want to buy an RS4, S6 or V-10 S8.
The .:R did a lot for VW's image, the S3 could have an equally important impact, with a more Audiesque upscale pitch...


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*

I think I'd actually prefer the Shooting Brake version of the TT. Heresy? Audi, if you're listening, don't let me spoil the fun for my S3 buddies here. But the aluminum subframe and the electro-variable shock dampening would make a better handling car. I think it looks better too. Bring that in a maxed-out 2.0T-FSI Quattro and yowza. Sure the S3 is REAL, and ~now (euro) and pretty hot, but I think the Shooting Brake would give S3 owners envy.


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
Who at Audi of America needs to know that there is a small but relevant market for this car? Whom so ever it is, tell them I want one, I can afford one and I will buy one if it arrives in the 2008/9 time frame.









Here is a start...
http://www.audiusa.com/feedbac....html


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_
Here is a start...
http://www.audiusa.com/feedbac....html


 Well Thanks! I sent them my wish list.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_









<Drool>
Let's see... My Daughter is 11 years old now... 7 more years and she'll be off to college <fingers crossed>. I'm fine with them taking about 6 to 7 years to make that available here.








Perfect timing for a mid-life crisis car.


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for the article. 
If they decide to bring this car to the US, I would have to reconsider the Alfa Brera (if it ever comes) and think about this.
Only way would be to stick with a 2 dor and those racing seats though. If not I might have to look somewhere else.
This, along the Alfa Brera, would be the only cars I would get rid off the 337 for.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

265hp in a 2.0T works for me.
Btw, that TT sure looks like a 911. Nice.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_Not 17" rotors. Audi commonly refers to their braking systems by the minimum wheel diameter that will clear the calipers. The front rotors themselves are about 13.8" in diameter.

Man I figured I was going to be the only one to complain about this but I see a few sharp eyed people have spotted it too. 
I know it's a small detail but it drives me around the bend! All the Euro manufacturers do this in their press releases...describe it as a 16-inch or 17-inch "brake system"......totally misleading and totally useless. Who the hell wants to know how much they can DOWNSIZE their rims from what are offered from the factory?
Fourtitude and Vortex staff/gurus.....you should point this out to the media geniuses at VW/Audi next time they hand you a press release.
The interior's hot. Rant over


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (.:R2theT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R2theT* »_Here is a start...
http://www.audiusa.com/feedbac....html

done and done









_Quote »_Please bring the S3 to the north american market.
I bought a new A3 last october. I will trade it in in a heartbeat if and when the 5-door DSG S3 becomes available, dont forget the flat-bottom steering wheel and recaro seating.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 ([email protected])*

they should let people in the US special order this car!!!


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (veedublvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublvr* »_
I am way too lazy to read through all that... If we're not getting it I dont care... 

X2. I'm tired of being teased, they'll never bring it to the states.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (KingTurbo)*

edit: deleted post.


_Modified by Tarik D at 10:06 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## buickgn (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

The brake thing was confusing, esp later in the article when they stated the brake rotor size in mm's, which worked out to 13.8" or whatever, I just figured the first was a misprint


----------



## gruby (Sep 14, 2005)

oh well that's what they wrote me 
Dear Andrew:
Thank you for your interest in the new Audi S3. We can certainly appreciate and share in your admiration for this model! 
There are no plans at this time for production of the S3 for North America, but we will be happy to forward your note to the appropriate persons for consideration in future planning. The preferences and opinions of our customers are very important in developing models for the coming years.
Again, thank you for contacting us. Please write again if we can be of any further assistance. 
Marjorie
AudiTalk


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (gruby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruby* »_oh well that's what they wrote me 
Dear Andrew:
Thank you for your interest in the new Audi S3. We can certainly appreciate and share in your admiration for this model! 
There are no plans at this time for production of the S3 for North America, but we will be happy to forward your note to the appropriate persons for consideration in future planning. The preferences and opinions of our customers are very important in developing models for the coming years.
Again, thank you for contacting us. Please write again if we can be of any further assistance. 
Marjorie
AudiTalk

i received the exact same reply.


----------



## Turbhoe (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*

Just wondering, as I am sure someone might have posted this. 
But if this does come here or when it does come to the states, it will be what... 40g's or so correct? Then the R32/36 whatever comes to the states.. and will be what low to mid 30's.. with as much if not more hp. WHY would I want to buy a S3 then. Yeah the S3 looks better, but styling is subjective.. so... why?
Also, 265 is weak for this class. The S when or if it comes here needs atleast 280. If EVO can do it with their 4G63 we should be about to with our FSI 2.0. Just my opinion.


----------



## PrimoA3 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
i received the exact same reply.









Ditto... At least they are consistent. Ignorant for missing the market, but consistent.
_Dear Gregory:
Thank you for your interest in the new Audi S3. We can certainly appreciate and share in your admiration for this model! 
There are no plans at this time for production of the S3 for North America, but we will be happy to forward your note to the appropriate persons for consideration in future planning. The preferences and opinions of our customers are very important in developing models for the coming years.
Again, thank you for contacting us. Please write again if we can be of any further assistance. 
Marjorie
AudiTalk
_


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Turbhoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbhoe* »_
But if this does come here or when it does come to the states, it will be what... 40g's or so correct? Then the R32/36 whatever comes to the states.. and will be what low to mid 30's.. with as much if not more hp. WHY would I want to buy a S3 then. Yeah the S3 looks better, but styling is subjective.. so... why?


That seems similiar to why someone would buy the A3 over the GTI, which has already been beaten to death. I loved my R32 but the A3 is hands down better quality. It just doesn't have the fun factor the R had. Now this S3...super fun!


----------



## .:R2theT (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (PrimoA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrimoA3* »_
Ditto... At least they are consistent. Ignorant for missing the market, but consistent.


But that is at least five other people in the last day that have gone to AoA's site and requested the S3. IMO, this is the kind of feedback that will get this model over to North America. I say keep it up! Even if Marjorie doesn't frequently change her form letter, the more people that tell AoA what they want the more likely we are to get it.


----------



## RTHRTY2 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re:*

Wow...I really like how this Audi was put together. I wonder what it would take to get one here. Does anyone know about how much it would cost to get one here?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_
i received the exact same reply.









So did I.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
So did I.









How many different ways can Marjorie respond? Regardless, there's only one answer, and that is no, it is not available. I think her response is just fine, provided she logs all of the customer interactions and requests.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*

If we're lucky they'll be like our parents when we were younger and give in if we nag and ask enough for what we want. I got the same reply too, but that's good news since there's 1 more NA S3 request


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_
How many different ways can Marjorie respond? 
 Actually, the possible ways to say "No" is almost infinate.








But, as with all attribute responses, you have correctly noted the only two possibilible outcomes for US S3 availablity are "yes" and "no"

_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_...provided she logs all of the customer interactions and requests.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (bluely)*










_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_






















_Modified by PaddleShiftr at 6:46 AM 9/1/2006_


----------



## turbotazzy (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: In Detail: The New Audi S3 (PaddleShiftr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaddleShiftr* »_









I read about *this* particular Audi in a magazine called CAR (middle east edition). In it, they did a comparison between it and the Alfa Brera. Any plans on bringing the Shooting Brake here to the US?


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

Sent an email to Audi asking for the car to come here. Im hopoing it will be cleared in 09 since the Brera is supposed to be coming at the same time.
I think that would be a fitting competition.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

















Hmm....


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

bump for some new info.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Not much, but the B7 RS4 - like wheels shown on the red TT above will be the optional 19" wheels for the S3. 
So it looks like we'll have a heavy OEM 19" option for our A3s...


----------



## thePUNISH3R (Oct 15, 2004)

I dunno if this has been answered or not. But is the nes S3 coming to the states? Or is it alreayd here???


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (thePUNISH3R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thePUNISH3R* »_I dunno if this has been answered or not. But is the nes S3 coming to the states? Or is it alreayd here???

It is not here and as far as we know it is not supposed to be coming either.
I still keep on wishing, especially since Audi introduced the European Delivery program.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (StoicDude)*

Fuel for the fire:
http://www.roadandtrack.com/ar...=4180
That magazine on the rack also had some upcoming designs for the 2010 A3. Looked like a merging of TT concepts with the A3. Can't find that link though.
p.s.:
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...203#5 
ouch


_Modified by KnockKnock at 11:51 PM 11/14/2006_


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

Damn you KnockKnock!








I love reading about the car, but it also kills me everytime I think about it, because I know they are not looking to bring it over.
As for Edmunds, screw them, let the money speak if the US needs such a car. If Audi would bring the 2.0 with a quattro I certainlky couldn't see the point of the S3 being here. 
Maybe Audi can think of bringin an A3 with a TDI and quattro and I might stop complaining about the S3 not coming here.
With the Alfa Brera scheduled, I think Audi would be great competition to that car.


----------

